# Weight-lifter's Belt?



## Coretana (Apr 28, 2010)

So I just started a new job with an ambulance company and everything is going great so far; however, I cannot really get the lifting technique down perfectly. 

I am definitely improving my form while lifting/dropping the gurney - I push with my quadriceps and try to tighten my abdominal muscles while keeping my back straight.  Sometimes I waiver, especially on the 200lbs+ pts, and those are the days when I come home with a back ache. 
I am a 130 pound female, and the only exercise I really do is run, so I realize I need to start working in some core workout routines.  I know that girls smaller than me can pick up heavier people because they have the body mechanics down, but until I have mine fully figured out, would anyone recommend wearing a weight-lifter's belt to work?  If so, is there a specific brand/design that is better for us?
Any thoughts are appreciated, and if this has already been mentioned elsewhere, don't hold back on link-dropping.  Thanks in advance.^_^


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't recommend one way or another on lifting techniques or weight belts, but I can definitely recommend pilates. Not the Winsor kind. After my third kid, my nurse told me I had the strongest post-partum abdominals she'd ever seen. If you can't take a class, Jennifer Kries' videos are awesome.


----------



## Coretana (Apr 28, 2010)

A very good suggestion, I was just going to do some basic crunch-type workouts


----------



## Nelg (Apr 28, 2010)

pilates, cruches, lunges. Maybe some basic weight training in general could help out in the long run too. Maybe just leg lifts and basic curls in reps more then maxing out. Working on your muscles endurance and strength that way can go a long way to helping job performance and preventing injuries.


----------



## Hal9000 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nelg said:


> pilates, cruches, lunges. Maybe some basic weight training in general could help out in the long run too. Maybe just leg lifts and basic curls in reps more then maxing out. Working on your muscles endurance and strength that way can go a long way to helping job performance and preventing injuries.





A member here, I think perhaps his/her name is LucidResq, posted some great links a while back in another thread.  It's probably recent enough to find with a bit of searching.   Good luck to you!


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 28, 2010)

Squats. High weight, low reps.
http://www.stumptuous.com/dork-diva-squat


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 1, 2010)

Coretana said:


> So I just started a new job with an ambulance company and everything is going great so far; however, I cannot really get the lifting technique down perfectly.
> 
> I am definitely improving my form while lifting/dropping the gurney - I push with my quadriceps and try to tighten my abdominal muscles while keeping my back straight. Sometimes I waiver, especially on the 200lbs+ pts, and those are the days when I come home with a back ache.
> I am a 130 pound female, and the only exercise I really do is run, so I realize I need to start working in some core workout routines. I know that girls smaller than me can pick up heavier people because they have the body mechanics down, but until I have mine fully figured out, would anyone recommend wearing a weight-lifter's belt to work? If so, is there a specific brand/design that is better for us?
> Any thoughts are appreciated, and if this has already been mentioned elsewhere, don't hold back on link-dropping. Thanks in advance.^_^


 
Wearing a back support belt at work can be benificial, however, you also might want to gain strength with endurance.  Don't worry about bulking up.  It is physically impossible for the average woman to end up looking like Arnold Schwarzeneggar.  

Core is always a good idea: regular routines, pilates, yoga, etc as is running.  You might want to do exercises specific for your job because *technique is everything*.  Moreso than any amount of weight.  Below is a thread I started regarding EMS specific exercises.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=17096

To get the technique down pat, I'd go high reps with low weight.  You'd be amazed at how much a difference it can make.

Good luck.


----------



## EMT-Tony (May 4, 2010)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Wearing a back support belt at work can be benificial, however, you also might want to gain strength with endurance.
> 
> In my experience some people because of a belt become very lax in their body mechanics,  I would say do some leg and core and lower back exercises and if after a while if you still have some trouble than resort to the belt but only when absolutely needed.


----------



## fit4duty (May 7, 2010)

I would strongly advise against wearing any kind of back support unless you have a pre-existing injury. Reliance on external support will tend to make you and your support structures dependant on it as opposed to becoming stronger. The key to a solid injury proof back in this biz is:

1. Train your abs and your back. The lower back and abdominals create a muscular girdle that locks the spine in place and provides all the support you will need for the job. Weak abs + strong back = injury; strong abs + weak back = injury; weak back + weak abs = injury; strong abs + strong back = 

2. Train your legs and hips as they provides the stable base and power for you to move, lift, drag and carry.

3. Train the shoulder girdle as that will allow you to better stabilize loads you will be moving.

Most of us are mindful of proper body mechanics when lifting the cot. But seem to forget about them when moving objects and people in any other direction other than vertical. And thats when we get hurt.


----------

